# Rusted Water Pan



## sean schmidt (Nov 23, 2015)

My MES40 has a rusted water pan.  I have cleaned it as good as possible but somehow every time I wipe it I get rust on the rag.

Can I still use this safely or should I replace?


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't use my water pan in my MES but I do leave it in so I don't mess with the airflow. The rust shouldn't be an issue. I would just cover it with foil to keep it clean and not use any water.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

I agree with bmaddox.


----------

